# Woody's Cook-in sauce



## tri 5 ron (May 10, 2011)

I tried searching the forum here for anything on the Woody's Cook-in Sauce, and only found one small reference to it.

Before I had my smoker, I would occaisionally use it while grilling on my regular BBQ (Non-smoker).

I liked it because it was not all loaded down with sugar.

Most store bought BBQ sauses are just too sweet for my taste, and I really like the natural wood smoke flavors.

I was just wondering if anyone here uses it, any recommendations of recipes, or uses, etc.

I would like to know if anyone here uses it WITH the smoker, and what your opinions on it is ?

thanks,

Ron


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

That is one I haven't heard of.

A lot of members have ordered Jeff's Sauce and Rub Recipe and really like it.  Others have their own sauces and rubs they make. 

What you could do is find a sauce which meets part of your criteria and doctor it up to your tastes.


----------

